# Xmas speckle



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

After futile casting efforts and getting blown off Pcola pier, my dad and I ran off to the Gulf Breeze side of sikes. We were happy to enjoy the sound side, that west wind licked us pretty good. I could have peed all morning if someone told me to it was so cold and gusty.

Went down to the end and picked the biggest shrimp that could clap the hardest. I was hoping it would give an applause all the way to a redfish gullet... I swear that skrump had a homing beacon because it hadn't even hit bottom for but a second and that shrimp was toast. I will always remember you shrimp and how good you clapped, RIP my friend. Also caught 19" blue, 2 sheeps (hitting both fiddlers and shrimp). We felt good about our change in venue. Pictured is a 18" speck


----------



## FinnedAgain (Jan 22, 2011)

Your pa-in-law said you loved to fish.....
Great catch and a very good day despite bad weather conditions.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Definitely good eating size.
Thanks for sticking it out, report, & pic.
catch 'em up.


----------



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice spec and day!


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice fish!!!!!


----------

